# Frankfort Indiana



## jaythepirate28 (Mar 20, 2015)

I live in Frankfort Indiana, i havent been out this year yet, just wondering if anyone has found anything in the lafayette kokomo or turkey run area. i will post pics with timestamps newspaper etc when i do start to find them.. happy hunting


----------

